# Finally Got My SS Kimber Solo



## jblack58 (Oct 23, 2011)

I received the Kimber SS Solo friday that I have had on order since March. Plan to take it to the range tuesday if the weather is OK.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Kimber family. Crimson Pro Carry II and Covert II owner here.


----------



## vmoto (Feb 1, 2012)

I would like to buy the new Stainless Kimber Solo. I can't bring myself to do it until they can make it work with a wider range of ammo. Either they can't get it to run right with other ammo, or they just haven't had time to work it out. I will wait a couple of years..... oh, no I won't, I will buy something else.


----------



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats. I have the CDP version and have had zero issues thus far. Being new, don't be surprised if it is hard to chamber the first round due to strong spring pressure in the magazine. I put the slide all the way back, load the magazine and then pull back slightly and let the slide slam home to load the first round. The range manager tried my gun and loaded it with PMC 115gr rounds and it performed perfectly. I only use the recommended ammo and like I said earlier, I have no issues.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I. Hate. You.


----------



## mlcl01 (Feb 16, 2012)

I recently received my Solo STS. Took it to the range last weekend. Used Federal 124 gr. JHP, Remington 147 JHP (120 rounds) and then went through 25 rounds of Hornady 115 gr HP all without any problems. The gun was flawless and the gun shot where you pointed it. The mag spring is tight so attempting to rack the slide with 6 rounds in the mag is difficult. It is better to load with the slide open and then chamber the first round by releasing the slide lock. After a hundred rounds the slide lock loosened up and I assume that over time the mag spring will also relax and you may be able to chamber a round by inserting the mag and then racking the slide. Great gun for ccw. I will use it for summer carry and when I cannot properly conceal my main ccw gun, Kimber Ultra Carry II stainless .45. 

For those of you having problems with ftf's, make sure when you load rounds into your mag that each round is fully seated to the rear of the mag including the round that will be the first to feed into the chamber. I noticed that some of the rounds stick and do not fully seat. I put additional downward pressure and make sure each round is fully seated to the rear of the mag. The last round appears to be the biggest problem due to the compression of the spring so make sure that the round is fully seated to the rear of the mag.


----------



## JasonS (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm new to the forums here, but just got my Solo too.. I went with 100 rounds of 124gr Federal which it ran through flawlessly, both slow and rapid fire. The groups were very good for a gun this size, imho. The trigger pull is fantastic! I also took with me (at the recommendation of my gunshop owner, no cost) a box of Remington 101gr +P frangible rounds. Although its far below the 124 or 147gr recommendation of kimber, I tried it to see how it fed. No problems at all. I believe that whatever problems the early Solo's had, Kimber got it fixed! My kudos to them on a fantastic piece!


----------



## JasonS (Feb 19, 2012)

mlcl01 said:


> For those of you having problems with ftf's, make sure when you load rounds into your mag that each round is fully seated to the rear of the mag including the round that will be the first to feed into the chamber. I noticed that some of the rounds stick and do not fully seat. I put additional downward pressure and make sure each round is fully seated to the rear of the mag. The last round appears to be the biggest problem due to the compression of the spring so make sure that the round is fully seated to the rear of the mag.


Agreed!


----------



## RKL3rd (Mar 1, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get one? I'm on a waiting list but am super anxious


----------



## mlcl01 (Feb 16, 2012)

Osagecountyguns.com They seem to have a number of Solo's. They usually offer them at auction through gunbroker.com. You may be able to buy direct or try your hand at bidding through gunbroker. The majority of the Solo's recently offered for auction were from Osage County Guns.


----------



## RKL3rd (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the lead on the Kimber Solo. I called and they said all of their Solos are currently in auction. BUMMER!!!! The boss was out of the shop on spring break I am going to call back and try and talk to him one on one and see if he will sell me one. In the mean time, any other leads would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 1Avrodguy (Jan 18, 2013)

mlcl01 said:


> Osagecountyguns.com They seem to have a number of Solo's. They usually offer them at auction through gunbroker.com. You may be able to buy direct or try your hand at bidding through gunbroker. The majority of the Solo's recently offered for auction were from Osage County Guns.


I don't get it. This is now January 2013. I've been waiting with two orders from two major dealers since August. Yet osagecountyguns guns always seems to have several at a time for auction so you can have the pleasure of paying double or more. How come they get so many and hardly anyone else can seem to put their hands on one? Somebody marry the bosses daughter?!


----------

